# Husqvarna ST230p speed adjust



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I haven’t opened the bottom pan yet but there’s no adjustsment for speed as far I can see. Is there and adjustment inside by the transmission?


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## kenmand (Feb 9, 2017)

looks like adjusting the cable or how it mounts is the only way. 

What problem are you having?


----------

